# Boot outer layer peeling off



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

lol! i've never seen that before. why don't you try putting them in water and see if they leak.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Seal that up with some Shoe Goo........little less ghetto then duct tape.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for the tip on shoe goo. gonna give that a try.
its probably gonna look really ghetto anyway though :laugh:


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

How old are the boots

I know this is not under warranty that's for sure.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

less than a year. i've only used them maybe 6-7 times?


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be doing my darnedest to find a way to return them. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

hah, found the receipt.. evidently i've had them for a year and 3 days.. grr... no more warranty

i already ordered some shoe goo and perhaps will duct tape it in addition. you know what they say, the more ghetto the gear, the better the rider


----------

